

Why not have scheduled bookmarks for scheduled web browsing? - amichail

It would be sort of like a calendar app, but with bookmarks instead of events.
======
unalone
Off the top of my head: because it would require too much effort to enable any
sort of productivity.

------
pax
a "to do" bookmark folder would do, with visited pages automatically archived.
maybe u could throw in a star (quick) rating system to set straight the
priorities

